# Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer!
Erst informieren, dann anzünden!​*
Nachts, wenns kälter wird draussen (momentan sind ja trotz August fast Novemberverhältnisse), zum grillen am Fluss oder See:
Ein Lagerfeuer wärmt, verspricht Romantik, bringt Licht und hält Mücken fern (wenns genügend qualmt ;-) )

Dennoch sind wir in Deutschland, oder, wie ich es oft nenne, 
 in "Bürokrateutonien". 

Das Angeln selber, das wissen ausgebildete Angler ja, das wird in Deutschland von 16 Landesfischereigesetzen geregelt, den dazu gehörenden Verordnungen und oft noch dazu zusätzlich "Ausführungsverordnungen", damit der Angler und der Beamte auch wirklich sicher weiss, wie eine Verordnung gemeint und umzusetzen ist.

Und auch bei einem simplen kleinen Lagerfeuer sollte man sich in Deutschland richtig verhalten. 

Sonst kann das auch mal schnell richtig teuer werden.

So wie hier geschildert von der LVZ, nachdem 2 Angler aus Borna am Mittwoch beim Speicherbecken Lobstädt ein kleines Lagerfeuer angezündet hatten:
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Borna/Angler-machen-Feuer-am-Speicherbecken-Lobstaedt-Wehr-rueckt-aus

Dies zog einen Feuerwehreinsatz nach sich, weil Anwohner den Qualm bemerkten. Und das kann nun durchaus teuer werden - die Gemeinde kann wohl den Anglern den Feuerwehreinsatz in Rechnung stellen:


> _Die beiden Angler hätten den Feuerwehrleuten und der Polizei erklärt, dass sie das Feuer nur angezündet hatten, um in der Dunkelheit besser sehen zu können. Dass das nicht gestattet ist, darüber hätten sie nicht nachgedacht. Jetzt müssen sie damit rechnen, von der Gemeinde Neukieritzsch eine Rechnung für den Feuerwehreinsatz zu erhalten._



Ihr werdet es nicht glauben - auch wann, wo und wie man Feuer anzünden darf, ist in Deutschland föderal, also nach Bundesland, gereget.

Ein Angler im Urlaub in einem anderen Bundesland sollte sich also nicht darauf verlassen, dass die Regeln von ihm zu Hause auch anderswo in Deutschland gelten beim Lagerfeuer.

Zum schnellen Nachschauen haben wir für euch hier einen Link ausgebuddelt, bei dem man nach Bundesländern sortiert nachschauen kann, was einen beim Feuermachen an Bußgeld erwartet und so nachvollziehen, was in den einzelnen Ländern erlaubt ist und was nicht:
Bußgeldkatalog: Feuer machen


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ronram (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Ernsthaft?
Bußgeld-info vom Verband für bürgernahe Verkehrspolitik...

Ohne Quellenangaben?
Mit verkehrten Quellenangaben?
Offizielles Auftreten, obwohl man den Unterschied zwischen Bußgeld und Strafe nicht kennt?

Wieso "kostet" das Lagerfeuer im (NRW) NSG nur bis zu 5000Euro?
Diverse Landschaftspläne von NRW-Landkreise nennen da aber unter Bezugnahme auf das Landschaftsgesetz ein maximales Bußgeld (keine Strafe!) von bis zu 50000 Euro.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Hallo,

ich darf ja nicht mal auf meinem eigenen, umfriedeten Grundstück ein Feuer anzünden, wieso sollte das dann auf fremdem Grund erlaubt sein?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Wochenendangler (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Richtig so, es ist schon nicht mehr normal hier, wie viele Feuerstellen an den Angelplätzen sind!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

@  ronram, hast recht, mehr als zeigen, dass es in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt ist, kann der Link nicht.

Umso wichtiger, sich zu informieren VOR dem zündeln!.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Die größte Errungenschaft der Menschheit soll ernsthaft stellenweise verboten sein?

Feuer machen ist ein Kulturgut und Menschenrecht!

Dass man keine Wälder, Felder oder sonstwas dabei ansteckt, ist selbstverständlich(und kann dann auch bestraft werden).


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Leider ist es hier auch teils Unsitte geworden, dass einige Angler wahllos offene Feuerstellen errichteten, inkl. Abfall respektive Plastik verbrennen. Das sie die Konsequenzen und Kosten dafür tragen müssen ist nur richtig. Es wurde auch schon durchgegriffen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Die größte Errungenschaft der Menschheit soll ernsthaft stellenweise verboten sein?
> 
> Feuer machen ist ein Grundrecht!




Hallo,

grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht.
Aber ich zum Beispiel wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten wegen eines kleinen Feuers auf dem eigenen Grundstück, von einer zufällig vorbeifahrenden Polizeistreife unter der Androhung eines Bußgeldes von (damals noch) 100 DM auf die Unzulässigkeit meines Tuns aufmerksam gemacht #d.
Und mehrmals im Jahr steht im Amtsblatt, dass das Feuermachen grundsätzlich verboten ist (mit Hinweis auf die entsprechenden Bestimmungen) und, falls man vorhat, doch eines zu machen dies bei der zuständigen Behörde zu beantragen sei. Da sind die Auflagen aber so hoch, dass man das vergessen kann, außerden kostet das auch noch was.
Ich denke mal, dies wird bundesweit so sein, zumal im Amtsblatt auch immer (unter anderem) ein Bundesgesetz zitiert wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht.
> Aber ich zum Beispiel wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten wegen eines kleinen Feuers *auf dem eigenen Grundstück,*


ernsthaft??????


----------



## JottU (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Da sich meine bevorzugten Angelgewässer zu 99% im Wald befinden, hat sich Feuer machen von vornerein erledigt.
Und diejenigen die meinen es da trotzdem tun zu müssen, kann die Strafe eigentlich nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## Wurmschubser (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Es ist doch so, dass wir selbst Schuld sind. Mit ein bisschen Gehirn und Einsicht, muss nicht alles verboten und vorgeschrieben werden. Ein Vollhorst macht ein Feuerchen, lässt Kohle und verbrannte Grasnabe zurück. Der nächste Idiot kommt hin und legt daneben!!! eine 2. Feuerstelle an. Ich finde, es sollten auch gleich Kippen und Getränke mit Kronkorken verboten werden. Liegt auch genug rum. 
Dabei ist es so einfach. Klappspaten ins Gerödel,Grasstückchen abstechen,kleine Grube ausheben, kontrolliertes Feuerchen machen, mit genug Wasser löschen, Grasstück wieder drauf, alles tacko.


----------



## ronram (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Es gibt doch durchaus tolerante Behörden.
Im Kölner Landschaftsschutzgebiet z.B. darf ich zwar kein Feuer machen, aber ich darf Grillen, solange ich sicherstelle, dass ich den Boden nicht beschädige.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ernsthaft??????




Hallo,

ja, ernsthaft. War erstmal selbst perplex und fing eine Diskussion mit den beiden Polizisten an, welche dann von Seiten der Polizei, wegen meiner Maulerei mit dem Satz beendet wurde: "Entweder sie sehen ihr Unrecht jetzt ein und Löschen das Feuer, oder sie zahlen 100.-DM". Da ich nicht zahlen wollte hielt ich halt den Mund, war aber den ganzen Tag lang stocksauer, weil ich wegen dem Hunderter den Mund gehalten habe. Allerdings wäre ich genauso sauer gewesen, wenn ich noch nachgemault hätte und 100.- Euro bezahlen hätte müssen.
Es gab damals keine befriedigende Lösung für mich |gr:.
Ich mache aber schon noch ab und zu ein Feuer im Garten und achte darauf, dass ich nicht erwischt werde. Was bis jetzt auch geklappt hat.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Hmm - Lagerfeuer mit trockenem "geeigneten" Holz im Garten (gesunder Menschenverstand mal vorausgesetzt) ist m. E. nicht anmelde-/genehmigungspflichtig. Da geht es eher um das "Verbrennen von Gartenabfall"...
Probleme gibts erst, wenn die Rauchentwicklung Nachbarn stört.

http://www.hanau.de/service/dl/015591/

http://www.wiesbaden112.de/service-2/sicherheitstipps/grillen-und-lagerfeuer


----------



## hans albers (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



> Es ist doch so, dass wir selbst Schuld sind. Mit ein bisschen Gehirn und  Einsicht, muss nicht alles verboten und vorgeschrieben werden. Ein  Vollhorst macht ein Feuerchen, lässt Kohle und verbrannte Grasnabe  zurück. Der nächste Idiot kommt hin und legt daneben!!! eine 2.  Feuerstelle an. Ich finde, es sollten auch gleich Kippen und Getränke  mit Kronkorken verboten werden. Liegt auch genug rum.
> Dabei ist es so einfach. Klappspaten ins Gerödel,Grasstückchen  abstechen,kleine Grube ausheben, kontrolliertes Feuerchen machen, mit  genug Wasser löschen, Grasstück wieder drauf, alles tacko.




yap.... so isses....#6


----------



## lute (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

In NRW am Rhein werden Feuer in der Regel tolleriert, obwohl es verboten ist. Höchstens wenn die Deppen vom Ordnungsamt  Langeweile haben, könnte es mal Ärger geben. Hier brennt es am Wochenende überall und die Polizei schaut weg, dass ist auch gut so. Was ist an einem Feuer auf Kiesboden schon auszusetzen, wo totes Treibholz verbrannt wird? Und wenn der Partymüll verbrannt wird, besser so, als das er im Wasser schwimmt. Als ob das bisschen verbrannte Plastik unsere Umwelt nennenswert belasten würde, wenn ich durchgehend jede Nacht mindestens 5 Flieger am Himmel zählen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Das zeigt aber wieder - wie unterschiedlich das nicht nur in verschiedenen Ländern, sondern teilweise auch innerhalb der Länder je nach Gemeinde sein kann..


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Da hat jede Gemeinde ihre eigene Verordnung!
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es in den meisten Gemeinden verboten ist, auch auf eigenem Grund zu zündeln.
So auch im Rhein-Neckar Kreis, obwohl wenn angemeldet wird, doch Ausnahmen möglich sind!
Feuer auf öffentlicher Fläche ist ohnehin verboten, außer an ausgewiesenen Plätzen (Grillplätze), es wird aber auch mancherorts toleriert, wenn z.b. Feuerschalen benutzt werden, die den Bodenbewuchs nicht schädigen.
Leider ist es auch, wie hier jemand schrieb, bei der größten Errungenschaft der Menschheit so, dass diese in der Hand von Idioten Gefahren, bz.w. Schäden verursacht!
Und Idioten haben wir reichlich!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Und weil dieses "bisschen Hirn" in weiten Teilen eben nicht vorhanden ist, haben wir dazu eben umfassende Verbote und das auch völlig zu Recht. 

Das leave no trace Prinzip ist den meisten vollkommen unbekannt. Dementsprechend schaut es an vielen Ufern auch aus. Viele Bereiche sind wegen der allgemeinen Brandgefahr auch zu sensibel um dort offene Feuer zu unterhalten. Und die Beschaffung von Brennmaterial hinterlässt auch so manche Spur, bis hin zu mutwillig beschädigten Bäumen, damit man im nächsten Jahr auch trockenes Feuerholz hat.

Nebenbei sind ja nicht nur bestimmte Angler daran beteiligt. Waldläufer, Bushcrafter, feierwütige Freilandpartygänger... alle wollen ja nur eine kleines Feuerchen für die gute Stimmung und wegen den bösen Mücken und so weiter und so fort. Wie es dann danach an solchen Stellen aussieht, muss man nicht beschreiben, weil es überall für jedermann ersichtlich ist.

Mich stören solche Verbote nicht im geringsten. Ich besitze einen Gaskocher und freue mich daran, dass mein Wasserkessel nicht dauernd verrußt und dreckig ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider ist es auch, wie hier jemand schrieb, bei der größten Errungenschaft der Menschheit so, dass diese in der Hand von Idioten Gefahren, bz.w. Schäden verursacht!
> Und Idioten haben wir reichlich!
> 
> Jürgen




Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
*
Es reicht vollkommen diese Idioten dann für entstandene Schäden zu belangen anstatt alles auch den vernüftigen Leuten zu verbieten!*


----------



## Nordostholländer (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

In Niedersachsen ist es im Nds. Waldgesetz geregelt:

*§ 35 Schutz vor Brandgefahren* (1) In Wald, Moor und Heide sowie in gefährlicher Nähe davon ist es  verboten, in der Zeit vom 1.März bis zum 31. Oktober Feuer anzuzünden  oder zu rauchen. Dies gilt nicht für Waldbesitzende, sonstige  Grundbesitzende und Personen, die zu diesen in einem ständigen Dienst-  oder Arbeitsverhältnis stehen und für diese auf den Grundstücken Dienste  oder Arbeiten verrichten, sowie für die dort zur Jagd Befugten.
 (2) Das Grillen ist nur auf Grillplätzen gestattet, die die waldbesitzende oder sonstige grundbesitzende Person angelegt hat.


----------



## Toto1980 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



> Bußgeldkatalog fürs Outdoor Feuermachen in Nordrhein-Westfalen
> Tatbestand: Feuer in geschützten Gebieten entfacht (keine Brandstiftung).
> 
> Bußgeld:	25 Euro bis 2.500 Euro



bezieht sich aber auf geschützte Gebiete der Bußgeldkatalog.

https://umwelt.bussgeldkatalog.org/feuer/#nowe

bezieht sich auch nur auf Naturschutzgebiete in NRW z.B.


----------



## ronram (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Umwelt bußgeldkatalog org

Meine Fresse...

Schaut doch mal bitte ins Impressum, bevor hier gepostet wird.

Das ist ebenfalls der Verband für bürgernahe Verkehrspolitik.
Das gehört nicht verlinkt, geteilt und verbreitet, sondern nur in den Papierkorb.

Was da steht ist zu großen Teilen falsch.


Wir sind hier doch nicht bei Facebook...


----------



## Toto1980 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Bevor du hier groß rummotzt, dann poste doch mal handfeste Quellen, anstatt nur unseriösen Sachverhalt zu übermitteln


----------



## ronram (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Bevor du hier groß rummotzt, dann poste doch mal handfeste Quellen, anstatt nur dumm rumzulabern


Zweiter Post.
Lesen!

Landschaftsplan vom Landkreis.



Bitteschön


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Braucht sich keiner persönlich anpissen!

Danke!

Der Link war von mir. Klar ist (auch dadurch):
Es gibt KEINE bundesweit einheitliche Regel - immer je nach Bundesland/Region/Gemeinde das VORHER abchecken, siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Die beiden Angler hätten den Feuerwehrleuten und der Polizei erklärt, dass sie das Feuer nur angezündet hatten, um in der Dunkelheit besser sehen zu können. Dass das nicht gestattet ist, darüber hätten sie nicht nachgedacht. J*etzt müssen sie damit rechnen, von der Gemeinde Neukieritzsch eine Rechnung für den Feuerwehreinsatz zu erhalten.*_


----------



## Toto1980 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Ja hab ich.

Mir geht es ja nur darum, das es sich immer nur um geschützte Bereiche handelt (NSG,LSG, etc.). Wo sind die Statuten für nicht geschützte Bereiche ....zu finden?


----------



## ronram (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> Mir geht es ja nur darum, das es sich immer nur um geschützte Bereiche handelt (NSG,LSG, etc.). Wo sind die Statuten für nicht geschützte Bereiche ....zu finden?


§ 7 Landesimmissionsschutzgesetz NRW


In meiner Heimatgemeinde kostet die Erlaubnis der Ordnungsbehörde, wenn du etwas verbrennen möchtest und dabei die Nachbarn belästigt, zwischen 10 und 100 Euro.


Link:

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=3620&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=381712


----------



## lute (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> *
> Es reicht vollkommen diese Idioten dann für entstandene Schäden zu belangen anstatt alles auch den vernüftigen Leuten zu verbieten!*



Dem kann man so nur zustimmen, kollektive Verbote wegen weniger einzelner Idioten sind nie etwas gutes.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Für Bayern gibt es zunächst 2 gesetzliche Quellen die zu beachten sind:


 Bayerisches Waldgesetz §17
Demnach muss man 100m Abstand halten zum nächsten Wald. 
Verordnung über die Verhütung von Bränden
(VVB)
Da steht drin, dass man bei starkem Wind das Feuer löschen muss, das Feuer beaufsichtigen muss, wenn man geht ablöschen muss usw.

Die Kommunalverwaltungen (Gemeinden) können dann jeweils noch Ausnahmen verhängen. 

Die Diskussionen hier drehen sich immer darum: 
Was ist ein Wald? Was ist ein offenes Feuer? Sind Grillkohlen offenes Feuer? Muss man 100m Abstand zum nächsten Wald halten um sich eine Zigarette anzuzünden usw. 

Ich habe mich noch nicht intensiver damit befasst, weil mich Feuer machen nicht sonderlich interessiert. Ich schleppe mein Tackle teilweise kilometerweit um beim Angeln meine Ruhe zu haben - da verrate ich meinen Angelplatz doch nicht in dem ich da Rauchzeichen absende


----------



## Andal (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...weil mich Feuer machen nicht sonderlich interessiert. Ich schleppe mein Tackle teilweise kilometerweit um beim Angeln meine Ruhe zu haben - da verrate ich meinen Angelplatz doch nicht in dem ich da Rauchzeichen absende



|good:

Und wahrscheinlich fürchtest du dich auch nicht, wenn es dunkel wird! #6


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Wofür gibts hi-tec led Scheinwerfer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

halten aber net warm und verscheuchen keine Mucken. ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



bastido schrieb:


> ... und bringen nix, weil die Idioten ja nicht weniger werden oder plötzlich keine mehr sind.




Genau Basti.

Stattdessen werden die umsichtigen Bürger durch Pauschalverbote mit kriminalisiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

@Terence Drill. Bastido, eventuell ist es euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass unsere gesamte Gesetzgebung auf der Dummheit Einzelner aufbaut, wobei der angeblich mündige Bürger gegängelt und bevormundet wird, weil in unserer Gesellschaft das Wohl/Recht des Schwächeren (also auch der Dummen!) allem voran gestellt wird!
Mit anderen Worten, viele werden bevormundet und eingeschränkt, um einige wenige auch vor sich selbst zu schützen!
Mein Fahrlehrer meinte schon, du musst im Verkehr immer mit der Dummheit der Anderen rechnen, also wie auch im "richtigen Leben", dies sieht der Gesetzgeber eben auch so.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



bastido schrieb:


> Jo , ist mir aufgefallen. *Heißt aber weder, dass es der einzige noch der richtige Weg ist.*




#6#6#6

Kann man gar nicht oft genug betonen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Wenn ich mal hin und wieder so ein Ansitz für 2-3 Nächte mache dann mache ich auch ein kleines Feuer...
Allerdings in einer Feuerschalle und Brennholz wird dann auch mitgebracht und die kalte Asche im Müllsack anschl. entsorgt...
Finde es Genial nachts am Feuer zu sitzen, ne Wurst am Stock zu grillen und ein kühles zu zischen...
Den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen und am folgenden Tag sieht man nichts von einer Feuerstelle außer der Feuerschalle im Ständer...
Und Spießer die es einen nicht gönnen #d würde ich lieber ins Wasser schubsen als aufs Feuer verzichten ...

#h


----------



## UMueller (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



lute schrieb:


> Hier brennt es am Wochenende überall und die Polizei schaut weg, dass ist auch gut so. Was ist an einem Feuer auf Kiesboden schon auszusetzen, wo totes Treibholz verbrannt wird? Und wenn der Partymüll verbrannt wird, besser so, als das er im Wasser schwimmt. Als ob das bisschen verbrannte Plastik unsere Umwelt nennenswert belasten würde, wenn ich durchgehend jede Nacht mindestens 5 Flieger am Himmel zählen kann.


Ist eine seltsame Einstellung die du hast. In Hamburg schaute die Polizei auch weg als Eigentum von normalen Bürgern verbrannt wurde. War das gut?
An Lagerfeuer an sich ist nichts auszusetzen Wie du es betreibst aber schon. Partymüll incl. Plastikabfälle verbrennst du also am Angelplatz. Genau wegen solcher Leute hat unser Verein Lagerfeuer von Anglern verboten. Manche kapieren es eben nicht. Wie wäre es den Partymüll insbesondere Plastik wieder mitzunehmen. Verschmorte Plastikreste am Wasser #d und dann noch von Anglern geht gar nicht. Wie verhält es sich bei dir mit Müll falls mal kein Feuer möglich ist. Schwimmt der dann im Wasser ?


----------



## lute (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ist eine seltsame Einstellung die du hast.


Eigentlich nicht, du interpretierst du sehr viel in meine Aussage hinein.


UMueller schrieb:


> In Hamburg schaute die Polizei auch weg als Eigentum von normalen Bürgern verbrannt wurde. War das gut?


Was genau hat das Abbrennen von privaten Eigentum mit einem Lagerfeuer zu tun? Die Krawalle mit einem Lagerfeuer am Rhein zu vergleichen, halte ich für schizophren.


UMueller schrieb:


> Partymüll incl. Plastikabfälle verbrennst du also am Angelplatz.


Habe ich in keiner Silbe erwähnt.


UMueller schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den Partymüll insbesondere Plastik wieder mitzunehmen.


Du brauchst nicht zu erwarten, dass die zahlreichen Jugendlichen den Müll ihrer Saufgelager wieder mitnehmen. Das ist nicht der Fall. Mir persönlich ist es lieber, sie verbrennen ihn, anstatt alles liegen bleibt.


UMueller schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich bei dir mit Müll falls mal kein Feuer möglich ist. Schwimmt der dann im Wasser ?


Ich mache generell kein Feuer beim Angeln. Mein Müll landet in der Mülltonne, die 50m neben meinem Stammplatz aufgestellt ist, wenn ich denn Müll habe, was eher selten der Fall ist.

Ich fände es schön, wenn du demnächst richtig ließt und nicht so viel Phantasie in die Beiträge andere Forenmitglieder einfließen läßt, so dass diese nicht in ein falsches Licht gerückt werden und eine Richtigstellung überflüssig ist. 
Danke dafür und Petri Heil


----------



## Andal (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

@ lute:

Vielleicht fließen bei ihm einfach zu viele eigene Verhaltensmuster in seine Interpretationen ein!?


----------



## torstenhtr (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Eigentlich ein Thema, das mit dem Angeln selbst nichts zu tun hat. 

Andal:


> Mich stören solche Verbote nicht im geringsten. Ich besitze einen Gaskocher und freue mich daran, dass mein Wasserkessel nicht dauernd verrußt und dreckig ist.


Du bist dich dessen wahrscheinlich nicht bewusst, auch Gaskocher können wie ein Lagerfeuer als ein "offenes Feuer" zählen und somit greifen die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Leider gibt es in Deutschland kein "Jedermansrecht" wie in skandinavischen Ländern.

Die Problematik ist, dass auch Uferabschnitte Eigentümer besitzen und offenes Feuer  ist auf fremden Grundstücken *ohne Genehmigung* meist nicht zulässig. (abhängig von den lokalen Bestimmungen)
Denn meist nutzt man als Angler schließlich fremde Grundstücke (außer man besitzt das Grundstück selbst, viele von Vorpostern zitierte Regelungen beziehen sich auf das eigene Grundstück). Es gibt Ausnahmen wie speziell ausgewiesene Feuerstellen.

Die rechtliche Lage wurde sehr schön von einem Bushcrafter zusammengefasst:

*Ist Feuer im Wald erlaubt? von Kai Sackmann (Sacki)*
http://www.sacki-survival.de/info-sammlung/wissen/recht/feuer/index.html

Dazu 2 Videos auf Youtube:

*Outdoor-Recht 1 - Feuer im Wald (Teil 1)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51xIajY_kt8

*Outdoor-Recht 2 - Feuer im Wald (Teil 2)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_8-J9wXxRo

-> Sich vorher über Bestimmungen informieren, den Eigentümer / Gemeinde befragen, vieles lässt sich mit einer *Genehmigung* regeln, siehe Tipps im 2. Teil. 

Das Thema wurde schon hier diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246360

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Tom Bombadil (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Ich hänge mich mal hier dran und setze noch einen drauf, weil mich die Diskussion etwas verunsichert (insbesondere die Aussage mit dem Gaskocher):

Zum Sonnenuntergang zünde ich gern mal eine gemütliche Fackel am Angelplatz an, die ich dann senkrecht in einen Rutenhalter stecke (meist handelsübliche Baumarkt-Pechfackeln). Die Fackel wird im Anschluss im Hausmüll entsorgt; Rückstände gibt es somit keine, auf dem Boden ist wegen des Rutenhalters auch nichts zu sehen.

Das mache ich natürlich nur, wenn ich außerhalb von Wäldern oder leicht entzündbaren Flächen wie z.B. Schilfgürteln angele (logisch).

Bis jetzt habe ich mir keinen Kopf darüber gemacht und auch noch keine Probleme gehabt - Passanten kommentieren i.d.R. mit 'Ohh, na bei Ihnen ist das ja gemütlich!'.

Es gilt zwar lokales Brandenburger Recht, aber die Frage ist wohl eher grundsätzlicher Natur: Gilt eine Fackel (oder anderes Beispiel: eine kleine Kerze) als Lagerfeuer? Muss ich da Konsequenzen befürchten, wenn ich mal an einen schlecht gelaunten Aufseher gerate?

/tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Ich glaube Aufseher sind da weniger das Problem als im Ernstfall Polizei oder Feuerwehr (siehe Ursprungsartikel - die müssen evtl. Feuerwehreinsatz bezahlen) ..

Kannst Dich nur für jedes Gewässer extra vorher informieren, weil ja zusätzlich zum eh schon unterschiedlichen Landesrecht auch noch Gemeindebestimmungen kommen können - und die vom Verband/Verein/Bewirtschafter auch nicht vergessen (wobei die auf Erlaubniskarte stehen sollten) 

Da gibts keine pauschale Antwort..


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Hallo,

also Fackeln fallen unter die sogenannte Restfeuerverordnung und dürfen nur mit vorheriger Genehmigung des Landratsamtes unter genauer Angabe des Einsatzortes und des Einsatzzweckes abgebrannt werden. Die Genehmigung ist gebührenpflichtig.
*ACHTUNG: DAS WAR EIN SCHERZ
*Ich würde mir weder beim Andals Gaskocher noch bei einer Fackel irgendwelche Gedanken machen. Sollte man damit tatsächlich gegen irgendeine Vorschrift verstossen, dann dürfte es wahrscheinlich bei einer Ermahnung bleiben. Notfalls dumm stellen und keine Streiterei anfangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tom Bombadil (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannst Dich nur für jedes Gewässer extra vorher informieren, weil ja zusätzlich zum eh schon unterschiedlichen Landesrecht auch noch Gemeindebestimmungen kommen können - und die vom Verband/Verein/Bewirtschafter auch nicht vergessen (wobei die auf Erlaubniskarte stehen sollten)



|kopfkrat #d |uhoh:

http://www.jahncke.net/download/double-facepalm.jpg

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ...

/tom


----------



## Andal (12. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Fackeln fallen unter die sogenannte *Restfeuerverordnung*



Den Ausdruck musste ich mir notieren. Der taugt 100%ig, um bestimmte Leute schwer zu verunsichern! #6


----------



## torstenhtr (13. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

Lajos:


> Notfalls dumm stellen und keine Streiterei anfangen.


Ist das eine allgemeine Bayerische Strategie ? 



> Ich würde mir weder beim Andals Gaskocher noch bei einer Fackel irgendwelche Gedanken machen.


Was du persönlich machen würdest ist eher hier nicht Thema (-> würde zu dem Thread Illegal, ********gal .. etc. passen). 
Ich denke der AB-Redaktion ging es darum, auf die aktuelle Rechtslage hinzuweisen.

Klar, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter und ein Gaskocher ist unauffälliger und würde sicherlich eher geduldet werden.  Muss jeder selbst für sich das Risiko abschätzen.

Dennoch zählen selbst Zündhölzer (!!), Fackeln, Gaskocher, Lagerfeuer etc. pp. zu *offenen Feuern*, siehe auch Bundesverwaltungsgericht, Beschluss vom 16. November 2011 – 7 B 41.10.

Wie es die Behörden z.T. sehen, kannst du anhand folgendem konkreten Beispiel (Main-Spessart) nachlesen:
http://karlstadt.de/Eigene_Dateien/...latt_feuermachen_in_der_freien_natur_2011.pdf

Daher finde ich den Titel schon ganz gut von der Redaktion gewählt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lajos:
> Ist das eine allgemeine Bayerische Strategie ?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## UMueller (13. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*

@ Lute 
Sorry. War beim lesen nicht achtsam genug. Vielleicht hättest du die jugendlichen in deinem ersten post erwähnen sollen. Nochmals Entschuldigung.                                         





Andal schrieb:


> @ lute:
> 
> Vielleicht fließen bei ihm einfach zu viele eigene Verhaltensmuster in seine Interpretationen ein!?


@ Andal
Nein


----------



## zokker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler: Vorsicht bei Lagerfeuer, erst informieren, dann anzünden!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ... ein Gaskocher ist unauffälliger und würde sicherlich eher geduldet werden.  Muss jeder selbst für sich das Risiko abschätzen.
> 
> Dennoch zählen selbst Zündhölzer (!!), Fackeln, Gaskocher, Lagerfeuer etc. pp. zu *offenen Feuern*, siehe auch Bundesverwaltungsgericht, Beschluss vom 16. November 2011 – 7 B 41.10.
> 
> ...



Angst und Absurditäten sind die beiden Zitzen dieser Welt.


----------

